# anyone here loves the wrist-brace slingshots much more than non-wristbrace slingshots?



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

I was that way 1 year ago.

But after buying some pocket slingshots and months practice , I love the non-wristbrace much more now.

anyone here still loves the wrist-brace slingshots much more than non-wristbrace slingshots?

And anyone has same expericence with me?


----------



## frosty2 (Aug 23, 2010)

My experience is very close to yours. I don't exclude any type of SS from my list of "ones to try" but I do like the portability of the pocketable models. If you shoot it enough you will hit with it -- and I should follow my own advice and stop experimenting. 
frosty2


----------



## Bun (Sep 2, 2010)

I started out with non wrist-brace and just recently purchased a barnett black widow, i must say i'm not impressed so far, maybe i need more practice but my accuracy is much more consistent with my regular slingshots.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I don't often shoot the wrist braced type. However I do like them. The Saunders Falcon 2 is awesome.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I took the wrist brace off my Daisy B-52.


----------



## christopher (Jan 8, 2010)

I like starship wrist braced slingshots. Those seem to necessitate the need for it.


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm guessing that if you used larger non-braced slingshots with a hammer grip, the wrist brace might be more comfortable to shoot with (less strain on your wrist). But the Chinese shooting style, with the slingshot low in your hand and your fingers up on the forks to brace them, I find to be much more comfortable - and accurate - than a wrist braced slingshot. Plus, the non braced slingshots are so much smaller. You can actually pocket them, unlike the braced ones (even the folding braced ones). I would also guess that ultra high power slingshots with super strong bands would be easier to shoot with a wrist brace.

I hve one wrist braced slingshot - a Marksman 3040 - that I never shoot anymore after getting the A+ PS-2 and a Jungle Hunter II. My wife still likes to shoot that 3040 though.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

I only shot wrist-braced slingshots as a kid. After getting back into it a couple years ago after many, many years of not shooting, I started off again with braced slingshots. I initially didn't like non-braced ones, as I found them difficult to shoot. However, once I got the hang of it and built up my wrist strength I really liked them. If I want to carry one out in the field for hunting purposes, it'll be a non-braced one for portability, but for backyard shooting I use both about equally. Can't say I like one over the other in general, it just depends upon how I shoot with a given slingy. If I shoot it well, I like it, whether it's braced or not.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

I used to use wrist braced slingshots almost exclusively, until I realised that they are truly pointless - what's the point of wielding so much power if each shot of ammunition costs 20p and you can't hit a **** thing with it!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

If I would go to a tournament, I would use my Target Star which is a Wrist braced slingshot. My favorite everyday slingshot however is a horizontal slotted non-wrist braced slingshot. -- Tex


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

There's nothing terribly wrong with a generic bent wire wrist braced slingshot ... besides the tubes and for a kid like I was, shooting rocks and unable to figure out how to replace bands, it's not a bad choice. I would probably have gotten myself into a lot more trouble with a tiny and flat T1 with Fastbands tucked into my jeans!

It's about time that I revisited the design, with a low fork, _negative_ fork extension, thin butterfly bands and a hinged wrist brace.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

In all the years Ive shot SS they have mostly been wrist braced SS and up to a year ago they all had the larger sized tubs on them. Then about a year ago I started using flat bands and 17-45 tubs, board cut and metal SS that I made myself. Now I really don't care much for the wrist brace any more but have been thinking of buying another just because I cant seem to let go and think there is still something to be gained from them.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

I


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> I had a black widow and a pro diablo many years ago... couldnt hit the back end of a bus with either of them.... but i didnt have access to this forum back then so who knows i might be able to shoot em straight if i had them now


rig them up with good bands and both are excelent slingshots.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> I had a black widow and a pro diablo many years ago... couldnt hit the back end of a bus with either of them.... but i didnt have access to this forum back then so who knows i might be able to shoot em straight if i had them now


I doubt it, TBH...


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

There was a time where the most accurate slingshot for me was the trumark fs1. In fact I am probably still very accurate with it. I think they are great slingshots.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Not to mention the Saunders Falcon 2.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I love them all, I shoot them all, but if I'm shooting in a tournament like Bill said, I'm more then likely gonna be shooting a Starship. Flatband


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I love both, but I have to say my favorite is a good starship wrist braced slingshot.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

The German politicans decided this for me, I have shot wrist braced slingshots only a couple of times. Once during a vacation in France, and once in Alverton this year.

I believe that you don't have to use a braced slingshot for power and accuracy, but the wrist is a factor and a weak spot. Now that the Czech border is close (just one hour), I may have to find a workshop there in order to make a brutal, huge braced slingshot. If shot in butterfly, I am certain I can almost achieve Novitzkenegger like power.

Jörg


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

JoergS said:


> The German politicans decided this for me, I have shot wrist braced slingshots only a couple of times. Once during a vacation in France, and once in Alverton this year.
> 
> I believe that you don't have to use a braced slingshot for power and accuracy, but the wrist is a factor and a weak spot. Now that the Czech border is close (just one hour), I may have to find a workshop there in order to make a brutal, huge braced slingshot. If shot in butterfly, I am certain I can almost achieve Novitzkenegger like power.
> 
> Jörg


That is so cool, but completely ludicrous that you have to travel to another country just to enjoy your hobby. I'm sure that insurgents wouldn't have used wrist-braced slingshots anyway as they're much harder to conceal...


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

If they weren't illegal here I'ld probably still be shooting one, I always enjoyed mine and was pretty accurate with it. I'll never shoot heavy bands until I get one again


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> If they weren't illegal here I'ld probably still be shooting one, I always enjoyed mine and was pretty accurate with it. I'll never shoot heavy bands until I get one again


In cases like that, when you clearly have no nefarious intentions, I honestly just want to say **** the law...


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

"I fought the law... the law won".

The Clash, 1979 (original song by Sonny Curtis and the Crickets, 1959)


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Though I use the smaller Milbros, I went through a stage of using the Barnett BW, I'm surprised more people don't use them for target shooting (here's lookin' at you Tex), I find the support very useful; I however, find them clumsy to use in the field, without the freedom to shoot with only a moments notice, they are almost useless to me. I would like to see someone using them properly, my friend Neil likes them but doesn't practice a lot.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Since this post started I have been shooting the Saunders Falcon 2 daily. I can honestly say that this has proven to be my most accurate slingshot. If we were target and competition shooting this would be my go to slingshot. I do however agree that in the field they are not proctical.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> Since this post started I have been shooting the Saunders Falcon 2 daily. I can honestly say that this has proven to be my most accurate slingshot. If we were target and competition shooting this would be my go to slingshot. I do however agree that in the field they are not proctical.


I'd like to get my hands on a Falcon or 2. Maybe one day, when food doesn't cost more than gold.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I consider the contraption to be excess.


----------

